# Some queries in Assessment with ACS as a software engineer



## avinashnraj (Jun 13, 2010)

I have completed Bachelor of Engineering in Electronics and Communication Engineering, Master of Technology in Electronics and working as Software engineer (embedded platform) in Telecommunication firm for more than 5 years. I have entire 5 years of exp in C/C++,
I have heard that from July ASCO code is getting changed to ANZSCO codes,
I was planning to apply in 2231-79 (Specialization in C/C++) which was listed in CSL as well as in MODL. But when i apply next week if everything goes fine then i will be getting in ASCO-ANZSCO mapped code.

I am confused how this will be again mapped to CSL and MODL. Will there be new lists introduced for CSL and MODL. Could any one help me in this regard?

One more query is that, will my bachelor qualification be recognized by ACS. I think my qualification has good amount of ICT (not just IT) content. 

These are the two major queries i had, which was stopping me to apply for ACS assessment.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

Welcome to the forum.

MODL has gone and CSL is going so don't apply under those. There is a proposed new SOL which will come into effect as of 1st July http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/new-list-of-occupations.pdf

Dolly


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

If you apply now, i dont think they will give you an asco code, those whose assessment is done before July 1st will get asco codes, those whose assessment is done after July 1st will get anzsco codes, and acs takes atleast 40 days to give you the assessment result. I'm sure your assessment result wont be out before July..
check the new SOl that Dolly suggested, if your skill is in the new list then its worth applying right away as well, if not then wait for a bit to see what happens next at DIAC


----------



## avinashnraj (Jun 13, 2010)

Thank you for your replies,
Yes my occupation is listed under two ANZCO codes one with IEA
233411 Electronics engineer
and another with ACS
261313 Software engineer (which had a mapping with a ASCO 2231-79 (Specialization in C/C++) )
I could see that this is in the CSL list.
If i specify the 2231-79 in my online and application and later in July once ASCO-ANZCO gets mapped will i get a corresponding ANZCO code? Why i am worrried is because there is not column for ANZCO code now and how would they decide i will come in which ANZCO code?
Even though they decide one how to make sure that my application will get a priority processing.
Hi Dolly,
Dolly had mentioned that CSL is going, what does that mean? concept of priority processing is being removed?


----------



## avinashnraj (Jun 13, 2010)

Yes, got some info from a link.
got these lines stated in that document.

Aside from giving a few clues as to the structure of the new points system, at the end of page 15 (penultimate paragraph), it says the following:

"It is understood that the CSL will be abolished for new applications with effect from the date the new SOL is implemented. If the new SOL reflects only those occupations which are in demand then, clearly, all GSM applications lodged from that date should be processed in strict chronological order."

I think the CSL is getting abolished from July 1st as the new list is the subset of the old sol list and is a super set of CSL.


----------



## wolverine_349 (May 5, 2010)

Hi Avinash,

I have pretty much the same profile as you do(embedded) with about same range of experience.My Company in Oz is now sponsoring me on 457 visa and application is about to be lodged. Now one friend suggested to use the ACS 261313 Software engineer as my occupation as this is less complicated compared to IEA Electronics engineer.


Would anyone here second that?

Cheers n Beers


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

*Hi Avinash,Need to know*

Hi avinash,

Did you get your assessment done. I am a bachelor in Electronics and Comm. I am also thinking to apply to ACS. Would this be ICT relevant qualification?
Your quilification were also Electronics and comm. I guess. Would you please share if you applied to ACS and got any feedback>?

Thanks


----------



## avinashnraj (Jun 13, 2010)

baljinsi said:


> Hi avinash,
> 
> Did you get your assessment done. I am a bachelor in Electronics and Comm. I am also thinking to apply to ACS. Would this be ICT relevant qualification?
> Your quilification were also Electronics and comm. I guess. Would you please share if you applied to ACS and got any feedback>?
> ...


Yes i got assessed as a Software engineer 261313
I got my assessment letter by post today


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

avinashnraj said:


> Yes i got assessed as a Software engineer 261313
> I got my assessment letter by post today


CONGRATULATIONS Avinash------Just crack IELTS now--good luck for the same--

Thanks Avinash for your response---I have also sent my application 3 days back--let's see what would be result. I am an Electronics and communication gradute with SAP experience of 4 years. I think application will take another 3 months monimum --right?


Thanks ,
-Baljinsi


----------



## krindik (Oct 21, 2010)

avinashnraj said:


> Yes i got assessed as a Software engineer 261313
> I got my assessment letter by post today



Hi avinash,

I too have the same degree but have only 2+ yrs of experience. (They have reduced the experience requirement to 2yrs)
Do I stand a chance in getting ACS assessment through? how many yrs did u have?

Can u pls share ur experience?

rgds,
KZ


----------



## statue (Aug 26, 2010)

avinashnraj said:


> Yes i got assessed as a Software engineer 261313
> I got my assessment letter by post today


Hey, Contratulations! I also got the same 261313 letter 2 days before. Good luck for ielts, and wish me good luck because my result will be out today.


----------



## krindik (Oct 21, 2010)

Congrats !

Could u pls share ur experience with ACS assessment with us?

How may years of experience did u show? and did u too have an electronic & communications eng. degree?

KZ


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

krindik said:


> Congrats !
> 
> Could u pls share ur experience with ACS assessment with us?
> 
> ...


Hello KZ,

2+ years experience clause has recently came(from July)...you will be lucky to get a person here who has cleared assessment with this criteria----let's wait---
But One thing I understood is: 2 years are only acceptable if you have done your education in the same Technical Subjects which you are applying now practically in your job----Like some one did CCNA course and then he is a system administrator--that's what is my understanding-----another example if someone has done M Tech in VLSI and then he is VLSI designing---..Still it depends what's the perception of ACS...
Regrading EC branch---I am sure there are people who have been positively assessed as ICT migrants---Because Indian EC is nothing but equal to a ICT course at Australia....
I have sent my application last week and I am an EC guy---But I have 4+ exp---I wud let you know my result once it is done--

-Balji


----------



## avinashnraj (Jun 13, 2010)

baljinsi said:


> Hello KZ,
> 
> 2+ years experience clause has recently came(from July)...you will be lucky to get a person here who has cleared assessment with this criteria----let's wait---
> But One thing I understood is: 2 years are only acceptable if you have done your education in the same Technical Subjects which you are applying now practically in your job----Like some one did CCNA course and then he is a system administrator--that's what is my understanding-----another example if someone has done M Tech in VLSI and then he is VLSI designing---..Still it depends what's the perception of ACS...
> ...



Yes i did Electronics and communication engg.
As Balji mentioned as this is new rule we might have to wait for some one who has cleared. I applied 1 week before July. I have nearly 5+ years of exp but only 4+ got assessed.


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

avinashnraj said:


> Yes i did Electronics and communication engg.
> As Balji mentioned as this is new rule we might have to wait for some one who has cleared. I applied 1 week before July. I have nearly 5+ years of exp but only 4+ got assessed.


Hi Avinash

Nice to see your reply....But I am little surprised with your last statement.

If you had 5+ years of exp, why only 4+ was considered? Any special reason...Were you employed at an IT company throughout these 5 years in one technology or there was any domain exp included in these 5 years...?
-Balji


----------



## avinashnraj (Jun 13, 2010)

baljinsi said:


> Hi Avinash
> 
> Nice to see your reply....But I am little surprised with your last statement.
> 
> ...



Even I am not sure why i was assessed for only 4+ years.
The domain in which i was working throughout these 5+ years were same.
One difference is that i have given employement letters for my previous employer and for the current i gave the Satuatory declaration.
This could be one reason.


----------



## aditya24jan (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi All,
I am having B.Tech degree in Electronics and Communication and 6 yrs of exp and 5yrs of IT. I have worked as developer for more then 3.5 years and last 1.5 yrs I am working with support developers team and testing team. most of work is on automation verification side . I am with same project for 5+ years. Should I apply for Software Engineer or software Tester?

Please advice. I really want to know ASAP as I want to apply before July 2011


----------



## avinashnraj (Jun 13, 2010)

aditya24jan said:


> Hi All,
> I am having B.Tech degree in Electronics and Communication and 6 yrs of exp and 5yrs of IT. I have worked as developer for more then 3.5 years and last 1.5 yrs I am working with support developers team and testing team. most of work is on automation verification side . I am with same project for 5+ years. Should I apply for Software Engineer or software Tester?
> 
> Please advice. I really want to know ASAP as I want to apply before July 2011


I think you can proceed with Software engineer, writing scripts for automatons projects is some sort development of test scripts.

Kindly check the of responsibilities that ANZCO has mentioned for a software engineer, i believe that yours would match with the requirements they set for a Software engineer.

Try to get a better employment reference so as to highlight your 5 roles as development exp


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

A question for all you Electronics Engineers out there, who now work as Software professionals. I am in the same boat and have almost 7 yrs of software experience. 

As per new code - Electronics Engineer does appear under schedule 3 of new SOL list, but I am planning to get myself assess as "Analyst Programmer" - 261311.

So my question is - is it OK for an Electronics Engineer to get assessed as "Analyst programmer" since I have software experience of over 6 years? And under which group do I come in - "A" , "B" or "C".

Secondly, do I need to fill RPL or simple SKILLS assessment will work? (These two options come in online application process) . This thing is highly confusing :confused2:

Please reply. 

Thanks


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

aarkay said:


> A question for all you Electronics Engineers out there, who now work as Software professionals. I am in the same boat and have almost 7 yrs of software experience.
> 
> As per new code - Electronics Engineer does appear under schedule 3 of new SOL list, but I am planning to get myself assess as "Analyst Programmer" - 261311.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I am an Electronics & Communication engineer. I did a lot of research on this part of application and I found that E&C in India is considered an ICT education in Australia. So if education and exp both are in ICT, automatically applicant would be in group A.
Also I have applied for assessment (under groupA)and it's going to be 3 months on 18th Jan so I am expecting my result soon from ACS. Let me get it and would let you people know abt ..
Please wish me a good-luck, I need it 

Thank you,
-Baljin


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

Baljin,

Did you file the assessment under RPL or SKILLS?

Thanks


baljinsi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an Electronics & Communication engineer. I did a lot of research on this part of application and I found that E&C in India is considered an ICT education in Australia. So if education and exp both are in ICT, automatically applicant would be in group A.
> Also I have applied for assessment (under groupA)and it's going to be 3 months on 18th Jan so I am expecting my result soon from ACS. Let me get it and would let you people know abt ..
> ...


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

aarkay said:


> Baljin,
> 
> Did you file the assessment under RPL or SKILLS?
> 
> Thanks


No RPL---Just SKILLS---As I think I would be considered an ICT professinal so no RPL is required. It could be a need of a mechanical engineer----
Let's see the result...
-Baljin


----------



## exodus (Oct 27, 2010)

Hello Everyone. I received my ACS skills assessment and it was a positive one. However my work experience with my current employer has not been assessed. It says "not assessable".Now, this counts for the last 2 years and also falls within the criteria stated by DIAC(12 months of the last 24).Will this affect my 175 visa application


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

exodus said:


> Hello Everyone. I received my ACS skills assessment and it was a positive one. However my work experience with my current employer has not been assessed. It says "not assessable".Now, this counts for the last 2 years and also falls within the criteria stated by DIAC(12 months of the last 24).Will this affect my 175 visa application


I would say, it's very confusing situation you are in. If you are with your current employer from past 2 years and that exp is not assessable by ACS---It may impact your DIAC application----
Would you please let us know what proofs you provided for your recent work experience? Also Was your work profile changed when you joined current employer? How was your designation different from your previous employer;I suspect if ACS just tried to judge just looking at your designation.


----------



## exodus (Oct 27, 2010)

baljinsi said:


> I would say, it's very confusing situation you are in. If you are with your current employer from past 2 years and that exp is not assessable by ACS---It may impact your DIAC application----
> Would you please let us know what proofs you provided for your recent work experience? Also Was your work profile changed when you joined current employer? How was your designation different from your previous employer;I suspect if ACS just tried to judge just looking at your designation.


The documents provided for my current experience were as follows:
1)appointment letter
2)salary slips
3)Detailed roles and resonsibilities in my resume.
i was designated as a software programmer with my prev employer. I was designated as a assistant first, then a process analyst with my current employer....PS: i appreciate your prompt reply


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

exodus said:


> The documents provided for my current experience were as follows:
> 1)appointment letter
> 2)salary slips
> 3)Detailed roles and resonsibilities in my resume.
> i was designated as a software programmer with my prev employer. I was designated as a assistant first, then a process analyst with my current employer....PS: i appreciate your prompt reply


Ahh, I see it-----Unfortunately Your designations were very confusing with current employer---
And also your proofs for employment were not enough. I understand your appointment letter doesn't have anything much except designation---You must have provided a self declaration/Colleague's letter as a proof stating your all responsibilities---Resume is never considered a legal document---
I am surprised that ACS didn't ask for further documentation on this...
Anyways--there is another solution :
You just have to show a positive letter from ACS to DIAC--there you are OK--Does ACS provide the dates details on the assessment result particularly?
Rest all are your self declaration to DIAC which is verifiable--there you can say a strong YES on 12months/24 months condition---
Or you can also take advise of a good IT-migrating Consultants---
Thank,
-Baljin


----------



## exodus (Oct 27, 2010)

baljinsi said:


> Ahh, I see it-----Unfortunately Your designations were very confusing with current employer---
> And also your proofs for employment were not enough. I understand your appointment letter doesn't have anything much except designation---You must have provided a self declaration/Colleague's letter as a proof stating your all responsibilities---Resume is never considered a legal document---
> I am surprised that ACS didn't ask for further documentation on this...
> Anyways--there is another solution :
> ...


I appreciate your prompt reply. ACS has mentioned the dates of employment for bot the organisations i worked for clearly. Does this mean i am good. Also i had not sent a self declaration with regards to my current employment. Can i send this to DIAC at the time i apply


----------



## lahorimunda (Mar 9, 2010)

Errrrrr if I were you I would try to get ACS to reassess by supplying more documentary proof. You should contact ACS to ask how you can get your recent experience assessed by providing more docs and follow the procedure. The Visa application is costly business - $2575 for GSM 175 - and you want to be ABSOLUTELY sure your case is perfect before you spend that kind of money. If you are very unsure, maybe you can even contact an agent...



exodus said:


> I appreciate your prompt reply. ACS has mentioned the dates of employment for bot the organisations i worked for clearly. Does this mean i am good. Also i had not sent a self declaration with regards to my current employment. Can i send this to DIAC at the time i apply


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

exodus said:


> I appreciate your prompt reply. ACS has mentioned the dates of employment for bot the organisations i worked for clearly. Does this mean i am good. Also i had not sent a self declaration with regards to my current employment. Can i send this to DIAC at the time i apply


Well...This is a very unpredictable situation---I would Suggest you like this:

1) Write a mail to ACS and describe the situation stating that being positively assessed still you are reluctant to apply...ask sending a self declaration could get the recent exp reassessed., DO MENTION YOUR REFERENCE NUMBER IN SUBJECT OF THE MAIL..Wait for week or so (send a reminder) and see if they reply...

2) if they don't reply, I think there is an other way to get REASSESS/APEAL (you can explore more on ACS website specially FAQs)...there I guess you can supply more docs I feel---also fee to be paid is lesser than ACS assessment fee it seems--
-Baljinsi


----------



## exodus (Oct 27, 2010)

baljinsi said:


> Well...This is a very unpredictable situation---I would Suggest you like this:
> 
> 1) Write a mail to ACS and describe the situation stating that being positively assessed still you are reluctant to apply...ask sending a self declaration could get the recent exp reassessed., DO MENTION YOUR REFERENCE NUMBER IN SUBJECT OF THE MAIL..Wait for week or so (send a reminder) and see if they reply...
> 
> ...


Thank you guys. I will have an email sent out to ACS and let see what we get as an acknowledgement


----------



## aditya24jan (Nov 30, 2010)

baljinsi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an Electronics & Communication engineer. I did a lot of research on this part of application and I found that E&C in India is considered an ICT education in Australia. So if education and exp both are in ICT, automatically applicant would be in group A.
> Also I have applied for assessment (under groupA)and it's going to be 3 months on 18th Jan so I am expecting my result soon from ACS. Let me get it and would let you people know abt ..
> ...


All the best and please update us in detail too


----------



## exodus (Oct 27, 2010)

hey guys, I checked with my agent. He said that it wouldnt be a problem. The solution he stated was similar to the one baljinsi mentioned. We will be sending a self declarartion to DIAC. I am applying for 176 and not 175 (sorry for the confusion). Also i have applied for Victorian state sponsorship.WIll wait and see what that brings up....


----------



## dinaincontact (Aug 3, 2011)

*Dear avinash*

i need to apply skills accessment for my brother.
He has completed his B.E in E.E.E in 2000. He is now in software having almost 10 years of exp. He is in the position of Project manager. Can u guide hel me in this issue of applying skills accessment for him. Let me know what the details are required for him to apply for skills accessment.


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

aditya24jan said:


> All the best and please update us in detail too


Hi Aditya,

Just to update, all went well and I have got 176 skilled visa also in June 2011.
Thanks for all the help.

Thanks


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

dinaincontact said:


> i need to apply skills accessment for my brother.
> He has completed his B.E in E.E.E in 2000. He is now in software having almost 10 years of exp. He is in the position of Project manager. Can u guide hel me in this issue of applying skills accessment for him. Let me know what the details are required for him to apply for skills accessment.


I would suggest, intially go thru the below website of ACS, which is great source of information. If your case is complex and you need a specific advice, please contact us.

Link is : ACS (Australian Computer Society) - Membership, Professionalism and Leadership for ICT Professionals and the ICT Community

Thanks


----------



## Dhanju (Jan 31, 2012)

baljinsi said:


> Hi Aditya,
> 
> Just to update, all went well and I have got 176 skilled visa also in June 2011.
> Thanks for all the help.
> ...


Hi Balji,

I did my B.tech in electronics and communication from Indiaand have IT experience of 5.5 Years. 
ConfusionI have is 
1. will I fall under Group A or Group B
2. If group B, the requiremnet for group B is : a minor (sub-major) for a Bachelor degree the ICT content must be at least 20%. Will my degree in E.C.E from india clear 20 % cretria? 

Thanks,
Kamal


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

Dhanju said:


> Hi Balji,
> 
> I did my B.tech in electronics and communication from Indiaand have IT experience of 5.5 Years.
> ConfusionI have is
> ...


Electronics and Telecom Engg from India is recognized ICT education by Australia.

You will fall under category A and if complete 5yrs experience is recognized then you will be able to avail 10points under it.

Do not opt for RPL while filling the form, go for plain SKILLS.


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

baljinsi said:


> Hi Aditya,
> 
> Just to update, all went well and I have got 176 skilled visa also in June 2011.
> Thanks for all the help.
> ...


We know mate....Congrats again...!... 

have you made a move?...if not, when do you plan to?


----------



## dinaincontact (Aug 3, 2011)

*thk u*

Thank you balaji


----------



## sharav (Feb 17, 2013)

anj1976 said:


> If you apply now, i dont think they will give you an asco code, those whose assessment is done before July 1st will get asco codes, those whose assessment is done after July 1st will get anzsco codes, and acs takes atleast 40 days to give you the assessment result. I'm sure your assessment result wont be out before July..
> check the new SOl that Dolly suggested, if your skill is in the new list then its worth applying right away as well, if not then wait for a bit to see what happens next at DIAC


 hi anjali,

can you please tell me whether a software tester apply as a software engineer or ict business analyst????


----------



## nirav_vyas (Apr 7, 2013)

*Am I eligible for WP (Australia)*

Hi All,

My points score is 60 points and my qualification are match with below detail.

Australian Skilled Occupation List (SOL)
Occupation: Developer programmer
ANZSCO Code: 261312
Assessing Authority: ACS

Am I eligible for WP (Australia) If yes so where can I start my process for it.

IELTS General result is 5.5 (Overall)


----------



## nagasuman (May 10, 2013)

Hi,

I am a Mechanical engineering graduate having 8 years of IT experience as software engineer. I am applying for ACS assessment through RPL. I heard a recent change that non-ICT experience people should have min 6 years of experience in IT field and this 6 years experience is not considered for points at DIAC stage. 

Is my understanding correct. Please help. 
thanks in advance.

Regards,
Naga


----------



## ESHenry (Jun 3, 2013)

*Doubts regarding Experience Letter addressee*

I got a letter from my employer addressed to the ACS - "FOR SUBMISSION TO ACS" because according to company policy open letters with the subject - TO WHOM IT MAY CONCERN are not issued.

I was wondering if this will pose a problem at a later stage when i will require a similar letter addressing a different department while submitting my EOI (Expression of Interest). Kindly help i am new to this site.


----------



## kpprakash (Sep 20, 2013)

Hello All,

I have completed my BE in Electronics & instrumentation and working in software field (embedded system) for past 10 years, i have the following questions 

[1] Any one has experience in embedded field and picked software engineer?

[2] My initial job responsibilities match software engineer but recent one match's system analyst , should i opt for software engineer as its the major role(7 years) in my career? 

[3] Will the subjects i studied in engineering on computers have any influence on role i pick, software engineer or system analyst?

[4] I have arrears in my engineering, i do not have a consolidated mark sheet, will this any any impact?

Thanks


----------



## kpprakash (Sep 20, 2013)

Can anyone reply to me questions please.


----------



## sairam1238 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi all,

what is the ANZSCO code for systems engineer ? i am a software developer with around 5 years of experience.which ANZSCO code i should choose ? please help.

Regards,
Srisairam.


----------

